# Clay pigeons.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thinking of leaving watches watches for a while (I think) and getting back into shooting clays. The last guns I had were about 12 years ago.

Anyone else done this?

I've read loads of reviews recently and so far the one that seems quite reasonable is the ATA Sporter new for under a grand. Obviously, like watches, I shall want to see/feel/try it first.

Any thoughts anyone?

ETA....BTW they are like watches. The ATA is a copy/homage to the Beretta 600 series.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

No reason you can't enjoy both hobbies  I'd not give up watches to do some airgun shooting.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

hughlle said:


> No reason you can't enjoy both hobbies  I'd not give up watches to do some airgun shooting.


 I know what you mean but I can't multi-task. It will have to be one or the other. If I spend on watches, I think that the money could have been used for shooting, and vice versa.


----------



## BlueRock (Feb 23, 2009)

I know it is the old vs new argument but you would be better off buying a second hand Beretta than a new ATA, especially if you ever want to sell it.

I suspect the availability of parts and general build quality of the Beretta will be better in the long run too.

BR


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

BlueRock said:


> I know it is the old vs new argument but you would be better off buying a second hand Beretta than a new ATA, especially if you ever want to sell it.
> 
> I suspect the availability of parts and general build quality of the Beretta will be better in the long run too.
> 
> BR


 My local shooting ground said much the same and to include the Miroku MK38.


----------



## vwfan (Jan 30, 2017)

Yup, now I've retired I think it's time to get the 12G out and go back to clays at the local club. but I'll still have to peruse the watch websites.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I am thinking about taking it up next year after I retire (48 year old).

Currently I am a licensing officer for firearms, so had a blether will a few of the guys at a local RFD.

I would love a silver pigeon but they are a bit much for someone who will only be shooting a couple of times a month. (IMHO)

The guys advised me to look at KOFS Sceptre. It is a Turkish gun, but he said unlike the YILDIZ there are no aluminium/soft metal parts and were good quality for the money.

I notice this model comes out in March which would be ideal, Kofs Sceptre Sxe Sporter 30 Inch M/C 12G Right Handed. Only £499.99 from Sportsman Gun Centre.

As a newbie an honest opinion from folk with more expertise is appreciated.

Richy


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

perhaps you could combine wis and shooting

throw fakes, clones and parnis watches up into the air and blow the crap out of them artytime:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Richy said:


> I am thinking about taking it up next year after I retire (48 year old).
> 
> Currently I am a licensing officer for firearms, so had a blether will a few of the guys at a local RFD.
> 
> ...


 Morning Richy

I would strongly recommend having a chat with a local shooting club/range about having a gun fitted for 'you'

When I first started all those years ago, it was using whatever my father gave me, ok but not always comfortable.

When I bought my first 'own' shotgun from a gunsmith (Bimingham Gun Quarter) it came with a slight right hand cast (I'm left handed). I negotiated a price to include having the stock corrected/fitted to my comfort. Although I rarely shoot nowadays it still instinctively comes to shoulder nicely. :biggrin:

The last I heard was an acquaintance who paid £160? to have his shotgun fitted for him, this included some tuition on stance & addressing the target.

Also, custom fitting of butt pads can make a big difference, again, best to take advice from the experts.

Hope this helps.

:thumbsup:

P.S. I also had the triggers swapped over for a left hooker!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Karrusel said:


> Morning Richy
> 
> I would strongly recommend having a chat with a local shooting club/range about having a gun fitted for 'you'
> 
> ...


 @Robden THAT is very sound advice. I used to have a Beretta 686 O/U with 28 inch barrels and I wish that I had forked out the money to get it fitted. Being a skinny sod, the fitting would have saved me a lot of bruising and improved my aim.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

DJH584 said:


> @Robden THAT is very sound advice. I used to have a Beretta 686 O/U with 28 inch barrels and I wish that I had forked out the money to get it fitted. Being a skinny sod, the fitting would have saved me a lot of bruising and improved my aim.


 I've been having some lessons recently (hence no new watches) at my local shooting ground. My tutor has suggested that when I go for a new (to me) gun, he will take me to Mid Wales shooting ground/shop, to tryout a few different guns and see which is the closest fit and won't need too much adjustment. Then have his son, who is a well respected fitter (?) to fine tune it to fit me properly. He also knows that I'm not concerned about the looks or the name of the gun, I just want one that fits and I can hit targets where I aim.


----------

